# She's Here!



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

I picked her up this morning at fedex :smile:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

hey Arkyrick,
Is it a red X with a white box?


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

never mind my bad...


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

I was having trouble posting the pic I finally figured it out:laughing:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

do I feel better or what?


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Feel free to come on down to GA and practice on my trees..


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

boy "Fire",you hit everybody with a new mill up.........don't ya?:thumbsup:

and Arky,your gonna wish you bought the LT28 in a few short days and after you have the LT28 it'll be the LT40.Not that yours won't do the trick but I know from experience that it's never big....enough! if this Sawing Thing hits you...as hard as it Bit me your gonna change alot of things in your life FAST...oh,your friends will change too,they actually start to crawl outta the woodwork(no pun intended).BTW,Congrats on your new mill.I remember last month when my mill looked all brand new and all......god,it looks awful filthy right now.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool. I remember the day my mill showed up. You must be very excited. Welcome to the weird world of dreaming of beautiful logs in your sleep...then waking up and having to roll out of bed cause parts you didn't know you even had hurt from milling the day before...once you "walk that off" and get a few cups of coffee in you then start it all over. Oh, the times I have almost been rear ended on the road slowing down to check out a log that is down and "just perfect" wondering how I could talk the person out of it and how to get it home. And a million other crazy things that happen when a guy gets bit by the woodbug.
Good luck, have fun and be careful :thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

oh yeah!!! You'll never look at your neighbors trees the same way again!!!


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

*Aint She Sweet!*

Wow, I'm getting sore just thinking about it! I already look at logs and get kinda wierd, and I don't even have a mill yet. :blink: 

Roy


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

I have 7 acres of wooded property and access to 88 acres more but I know what you mean about being bit by the wood cutting bug It actually bit me 30 years ago it just took me that long to buy my own mill, I have bought milled lumber for years and only bought from lumber yards when there was no other choice or the project didn't command beautiful wood. Shoot the dang thing ain't out the crate and I am already looking at bigger ones!


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

Fire fighter I would actually consider milling some of your logs for a 50% trade. I also am a recreational gold prospector and there is Gold in GA you know! Gives me two reasons to come to GA.:yes:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Arky,being that you are a" new "LT15 Owner" I'll help you out alittle bit before you bite off more than you can chew:thumbsup: ...Evidently you didn't see or have forgot about the 48" SweetGum tree that "Fire" is hoarding in his possession.:yes: ........YOU WILL NEED A BIGGER MILL! and a bigger chainsaw to quarter some of the logs he's gonna throw at ya.:yes: Do not misunderstand me,I say all of this with love!:yes: :laughing: Besides,you might want to start out on something alittle softe/smaller and not such a nemesis to tame.After I got my mill I cut my secound set of logs (the 1st set was when I bought the mill,I wasn't laying out the better part of $10k without cutting something,so I cut every tree/log on the dealerships property ) about 3 weeks later and counting....I hurt and hurt and hurt ever since.I bin cuttin' Poplars ever since too!It's a love/hate relationship for me.....millin'...
Mark


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh I know I probably sound a bit ambitious but I do read and listen a lot, I have a full time job as a Project Manager and milling will have to take a seat behind that but I am also building a house while I am living in it :blink: that was the whole reason I purchased the mill. I'm already scraping up materials to build a trailer for it, WM advertises a kit to adapt to the L15 for a trailer even sent me a broshire but when I called the salesman about it he said it hasn't been perfected and they are trying to produce it so they won't have to charge $1,800. for it. I could build one myself for less then that.
48" sweetgum huh? My mill is limited to 28":laughing:


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Im sure I could find something in 28" range around here needing to be chopped down and turned into my next project. Hey Marko, Im only kidding with people when I ask them to come down here and mill stuff for me. I would never let someone mill my wood for me for free, well unless they begged me..HAHA. Hey Rick, all joking aside, I would 50/50 some lumber with ya and maybe pan a little gold with ya as well. I always wanted to do that but never have.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Sweet.

Gerry


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey man congratulations! But don't worry the excitement will rub off in about 40 years.


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

Now that's what I want! Hey.....where's the Snow? M.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

You will enjoy every minute of it.


----------

